# Pipemaking



## LoneStar (May 14, 2012)

I know I've been scarce around here lately, but thats a good thing ! Spent a week up north for the Greater Chicagoland International Pipes and Tobacco Show. I met the best in the world at their craft, and was able to get some wonderful critique and feedback on my own work. I didnt have much to show and nothing to sell, my shop wasnt ready to work in by any means but I had to fire up the lathe and make something to show anyway.
Now that I'm home, I just been busting my hump to get the shop done and start making pipes full time. 
Heres a little peak at what goes into making hand made briar pipes. The wood is Erica Arborea, Mediterranean Briar Burl. The mouthpiece is handcut from German Ebonite (Hard Rubber) rod stock. 
All of these pipes are "roughed out" in the pictures, still hours of file work, hand sanding and staining/buffing until theres a finished pipe.

http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/phone2023.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/phone2024.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/phone2027.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/phone2028.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/phone2029.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/phone2030.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/phone2033.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/phone2034.jpg


----------



## txpaulie (May 14, 2012)

Neat subject for woodworking!

My father smoked a pipe, and I still get the warm fuzzies whenever I pass a smoker of a similar blend...

Kind of a lost art, outside of academia, I imagine...

I'm a cigar guy, currently.

Nice work!

p


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2012)

Gramps smoked a pipe- Velvet-brand in the red hip tin. First memory of that smell was when I was about 3? riding on his shoulders while him and dad were hunting. Smelling the smoke from his pipe - hell probably child abuse now. His pipe collection had some amazing pieces of wood . Pipes are looking good..........


----------



## LoneStar (May 14, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Kind of a lost art, outside of academia, I imagine...



You'd be surprised ! At the Chicago show, attendance was in the thousands. All walks of life from Surgeons to Trashmen. All ages from 18-85 . 
I think there were 350 tables. Several of the top pipemakers had (and sold) at least one or two pipes in the $10,000+ range. 
I'm wanting to start selling my pipes at the Richmond Virginia show in October, but theres several shows before then.
If you're a cigar guy, you should give pipes a shot some time. A lot more of a learning curve to a pipe, but its worth it. Tobacco selection is never ending with pipes, you can always find the one thats just right.
I'll update this post with some of the finished pipes in the next few days.


----------



## DKMD (May 14, 2012)

Neat stuff! I'd love to see more of the process and some finished work!

The briar burl is fairly traditional if I'm not mistaken… Is there anything special about briar burl that makes it suited for pipes? Any other woods that are commonly used?


----------



## LoneStar (May 14, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Neat stuff! I'd love to see more of the process and some finished work!
> 
> The briar burl is fairly traditional if I'm not mistaken… Is there anything special about briar burl that makes it suited for pipes? Any other woods that are commonly used?



Rob, the majority of pipe smokers these days may have a smoke once a day or once week, so you just dont see them the way you see cigars and cigarettes. Its a way to slow down, relax and unwind at the end of the day. Its so relaxing, moderate pipesmokers live 3 years LONGER than nonsmokers on average!

DKMD, briar burl is unique in a few ways from most every other wood. I remember reading a scientific study of it, and dont recall all of the details, but it has to do with the structure of the wood itself and the amount of silicone + the way the silicone and wood fibers react to processing.... complicated stuff, but in a nutshell it handles intense longterm heating and cooling in a way no other wood can match.
Lots of other woods have been used, especially before 1900, and during WWI and WWII when briar was hard to find. Pear wood and Cherry Wood are probably most common, followed by Manzanita and then various fruit trees and assorted hardwoods. You can make a pipe from any of the above , and it might smoke fine for the rest of your life, but then again it may crack, split or burn through in just a few years. In the end thats what makes briar the best


----------



## chippin-in (May 15, 2012)

My dad smoked a pipe off n on for a few years. I always used a bong....just kidding. 

The pipes are lookin good. Looks like lots of delicate work. Keep postin the pics. 

What finish is used?

Robert


----------



## LoneStar (May 15, 2012)

chippin-in said:


> What finish is used?
> 
> Robert



Red Tripoli, White Diamond, then Carnauba wax. Occasionally a thin Shellac is used , especially on a sandblasted finish. For dyeing, Feibings Leather Dye seems to be the widespread standard.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 15, 2012)

Now there is a woodworker- he has sawdust and chips in the pictures.


----------



## Vern Tator (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the post. Who knew? My brother was a pipe smoker for years, had a beautiful collection. I never really thought of how they were made before. Thanks for the info, I look forward to seeing more.


----------

